# Rocky's Talapia



## Rocky (Apr 8, 2011)

Even those who do not like fish will like this recipe. 


1 1/2 lb fresh Talapia (I get mine at either Sam's Club or Costco)
2 eggs, beaten
1 C seasoned flour (flour, pepper, salt and granulated garlic)
2 C seasoned Italian Bread Crumbs e.g. _Progresso_
1/2 C Olive oil
2 T lemon juice
2 T butter
Wine (Soave, Sauvignon Blanc, Riesling or Vernaccia di San Gimignano are my favorites)


Mix your seasoned flour to your taste in a large zip lock bag. Rinse Talapia filetsunder cold water, pat dry with paper towels and place in bag of seasoned flour. Seal bag with some air in it and shake well to coat the fish with flour. Remove one filet one at a time, shake off excess flour, dip in egg, coating both sides and then dip in breadcrumbs to coat both sides. Put olive oil in frying pan heated to medium-high and brown filets about 1 minute on each side. Placed browned filets in a baking dish. Add lemon juice and butter to frying pan and heat through. De-glaze frying pan with wine (should be the same wine you plan to serve with the fish) and pour liquid from the frying pan over the fish in the baking dish. Cover with aluminun foil and bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees. Serves 2-4.


Great served with Broccoli sauteed in Olive Oil&amp; Garlic with Rice Pilaf as a starch and Garlic Bread. Buon appetito!


----------



## robie (Apr 8, 2011)

Making me hungry!!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2011)

I read this and I thought it sounded great, but I wasn't sure how the tapioca would hold up to all the bread crumbs and flour. Then what would be the result of baking it. Oh well, I tried it and it made a very nice tapioca pudding bake dish.....................................


Then I had my wife try some and she got a strange look on her face and said- Was it supposed to be Talapia and not Tapioca?


DOH- man do I feel dumb!
















I bet I got you to read that whole bs story and were thinking- man is that guy stupid!


----------



## Scott (Apr 11, 2011)

appleman said:


> I read this and I thought it sounded great, but I wasn't sure how the tapioca would hold up to all the bread crumbs and flour. Then what would be the result of baking it. Oh well, I tried it and it made a very nice tapioca pudding bake dish.....................................
> 
> 
> Then I had my wife try some and she got a strange look on her face and said- Was it supposed to be Talapia and not Tapioca?
> ...












Nah just figured youhave beensampling your product...........ALOT


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2011)

Scott said:


> Nah just figured youhave beensampling your product...........ALOT








Well I never sample THAT much.


----------

